# To Trim or Not To Trim;



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

So, I have some Amazonion Frogbits in one of my tanks. 
[Thanks Igor] 

Anyways; they have been growing non-stop. 
Which is great. 
However, their roots are so long it is out of control.

As I am new to this whole hobby; would it be alright to trim their roots?
If so, how much of a buffer should I leave between the root and plant.

Tried to google this issue based on the Frogbit but failed.

Hopefully; you can help me.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Do they have smaller ones? I usually throw away the bigger ones when there is too much. Although the correct thing is to put them in a bigger tank. These are more for ponds than fish tank. It's because your tank is too small for the frogbits, hence the root problem. I did trim it before, but some times it will kill them and some times is works. But they will grow more and you're back to the same point in 1 or 2 weeks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

OneLastDecree said:


> So, I have some Amazonion Frogbits in one of my tanks.
> [Thanks Igor]
> 
> Anyways; they have been growing non-stop.
> ...


I trim my frogbit roots every 1-2 weeks.
In some tanks, I let them grow really long as the depth of my tank is long. In my shallower tanks, I lets the roots grow to about 4-5 inches before I trim them back down to 2 inches.

Hope that helps


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I trim the roots also


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I either trim them or throw away the bigger ones depending on how many small ones I have in there. If you have shrimp, just watch when trimming as there is always shrimp on the roots.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Trim the roots, it will not kill the plants. I trim a foot long of roots every week


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
I will trim them and leave about 2 inches of room between the end and the plant.


----------

